# garbage disposal



## rebeccac (Nov 9, 2009)

Do I need the tube from the garbage disposal to vent to the top of the sink? I am going to try to replace the faucet, and I want to put a soap dispenser there instead.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Garbage disposers do not have vent tubes.

Older dishwasher drain lines used to have 'vents' or 'air gaps' then, after the vent, the drain continued on to the drain inlet in the side of the garbage disposer.

Look under your sink--can you identify the dishwasher drain line? does it go directly to a drain below the sink without the disposer?

Does the dishwasher line still run to the old 'air gap'?

If the dishwasher drains under the sink without the disposer you can remove the old 'air gap' and put a rubber cap over the drain hole in the side of the disposer.

If the dishwasher still drains into the disposer ,by way of the 'air gap' you will have to ask someone knowledgeable if your dish washer still requires an 'air gap' 

To the best of my knowledge no dishwasher has required an' 'air gap' in over 20 years.


Good luck---MIKE--


----------



## rebeccac (Nov 9, 2009)

It is an air gap from the dishwasher and it passes through the disposal then up above the sink. My home is only 2 years old, but I keep running into issues like this. The only reason I am taking on this project is because the handle started spraying water all over me and the kitchen last night, with an apparent leak. Upon investigating the situation, I realized that I would have to remove the whole faucet, so I might as well put one on that will last longer than another two years. 

I belive it is code here to have an air gap.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

*Hi Rebecca*

Where are you? Let us know-there are some real good plumbers were that can give you some better advice than me.:laughing:--MIKE--


----------



## rselectric1 (Oct 12, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> that can give you some better advice than me.:laughing:--MIKE--


Mikey Mikey-say it aint so (I know better)

Rebeccac, like Mike said, it will be important to provide at least your state. For example Illinois plumbing code prohibits running the dishwasher line into the disposal. We also have to provide separate traps for each bowl.

Someone familiar with your area will probably have the answer on this site.


----------



## rebeccac (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorry, I live in Washington. Ok, here's the deal..... The guy who put it in ran hose from the dishwasher air gap to the drain tube in the sink, then he ran another hose through the disposal and out to the top of the sink! I serriously doubt I need both, so I would like to remove the top one from the disposal and just use the one that goes to the sink drain. Sound good?? Here's a picture of the situation.:huh:

The white hose on the left is coming from the dishwasher.


----------



## rselectric1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I think the plumbers here need to take a look at this, but what I am seeing are two things.

1) The black hose that comes off the disposal unit is completely worthless. (if the other end of it just goes to the air gap assembly in the sink)
2) The discharge hose from this dishwasher needs to be routed through a hole above the bottom of the sink, then into the tailpiece extension it is in right now. Right now it looks like the discharge hose comes from the bottom of the dishwasher and travels directly into the drain.

Plumbers-what sayeth you?


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, It looks like the dishwasher on the left goes into the dishwasher wye and then they ran a hose from the disposal to an airgap. real interesting. Here you can run the drain to either the disposal or that dishwasher wye BUT you need to go to the air gap then from the airgap to one of those 2 choices.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Never seen such creative use of perfectly good plumbing supplies!!

Your air gap is useless--plug up the disposer hole-add your soap dispenser.


----------



## rselectric1 (Oct 12, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Never seen such creative use of perfectly good plumbing supplies!!
> 
> Your air gap is useless--plug up the disposer hole-add your soap dispenser.


Amen:laughing:


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Never seen such creative use of perfectly good plumbing supplies!!
> 
> Your air gap is useless--plug up the disposer hole-add your soap dispenser.


The point of the air gap is so if your drain gets backed up it won't run back down into your dishwasher, That can be nasty. The airgap needs to remain you just need to run the dishwasher drain hose to it and remove the dishwasher wye.


----------



## rebeccac (Nov 9, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Never seen such creative use of perfectly good plumbing supplies!!
> 
> Your air gap is useless--plug up the disposer hole-add your soap
> dispenser.


THANK YOU!! 
The hose from the dishwasher actually comes out of the cabinet through a hole almost the height of the counter. After spending almost a day researching this situation, I still haven't got the old faucet out. That's my major problem. 

You should see some of the things the "drywall guy" that built this house has done! He should stick to drywall.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you can't reach the nuts that hold it on -see if you can find a basin wrench-They are designed to reach way up between the sink and the wall.-MIKE--


----------

